# August deal on Calibrated ECM8000's for HTS members



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everybody.

Thanks to the Shack, I have approval to offer the following:

As I posted in the calibrated ECM8000 thread, I raised the prices on Calibrated Mics I sell with measurements performed at additional angles (hence the new "Basic +" and "Premium +" mics I'm now selling). 

I would like to offer long-term Home Theater Shack members a little reprieve from the price hike and at the same time I'd like to give a little back to a site that has guided some extra business my way.

So here is the deal:

1. I am offering the "Premium +" microphones (0/45/90-degree freq response, noise floor, sensitivity, polar measurements; currently priced at $110) for the pre-Aug 1 price of *$100*.

2. In addition to the $10 discount on the microphone, I will also donate $10 in your name to Home Theater Shack, which will qualify you for Bronze Status if you have not already donated.

*The catch:* you must have been a Home Theater Shack member since Aug 1, 2009 -- I want to reward people who have been on the site for a while as opposed to encouraging people to just sign-up, order the mic and never be seen again. If you're not a member? You might want to consider joining up and hanging out, you never know when I might offer a similar deal in the future. 

To order, I've set up an order page for this deal. Please enter your username on the form provided so I can confirm your membership. If you order and you do not meet the criteria, your order will be canceled and money refunded.

If you've already ordered a Premium+ mic from and you meet the criteria, please email me and I'll refund you $10 and make the donation in your name. If you ordered a "Full" mic after July 12 (when I first announced the price increase) and you meet the criteria, I'll refund $5 (but no donation).

I haven't decided how long I'll let this promotion run, but it will likely be for two weeks.

For anyone worried about privacy implications: by participating in this deal, yes I will be able to match your username with a real name and address. Other than shipping your order and making the donation, *I will not use this information for anything*. Not for spam, not for marketing, not for emails, not selling to anyone else, etc. I can't offer any other guarantees besides my word. However, please note that I am a licensed engineer in Massachusetts (license #46867) and with that license comes some pretty strict ethiical standards. Anyone who thinks I've gone back on my word here can file a complaint with the licensing board and royally screw up my life. Trust me, I have every incentive to be truthful here. 

Have fun everyone!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Scooby dooby do... sounds great to me... :T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks, been meaning to order one of these. Don't care for the 90-degree calibration, though. How much for the standard calibration?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

The special only applies to Premium+ mics, the price list for the other mics can be found here.


----------



## lennon_68 (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome, I was just getting ready to purchase one of these. Hopefully long-time lurkers apply, I just placed an order 

Edit: Doh! forgot to ask about calibration down to 10hz (or 5 if possible)... I'll send a message through the contact form on your web page.


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

5 Hz is done by default now.


----------



## lennon_68 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

Just poking my head in here to let you all know that as of 12:00am EDT on Tuesday, September 1, the special is ending.

I'm a bit surprised that I've only had one member take me up on the special, although the Premium+ continues to be be my best-selling option. It may be that people aren't members and can't take advantage of the special. 

I'll just say for now that if you're a lurker it ma be worth your while to sign up for a membership here. After all, we're approaching "the most wonderful time of the year" and I'm certain this won't be the last member-exclusive special.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow... I can't believe only one either. :scratch:

I am guessing it is a situation where not many members are aware of it... maybe they just did not see it.

Remind me next time you do a special for members and I will send out an email letting them know. Not sure why I did not think of this on this one... and may have and just forgot.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would love to take you up on this offer however money it tight right now so it will have to wait.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm going to get one. I was worried that it had expired, since originally it was for only 2 weeks...

Regards,
Wayne


----------

